# Cold smoke... in Florida?



## Bigred808 (Dec 26, 2017)

I just butchered out to hogs we raised over the summer... we got roughly 60 lbs of bacon...my first attempt I cured the bacon and hog jowl and smoked it at about 225-250 until an inside temp of 150... it came out jam up... I am wanting to build a smokehouse to cold smoke bacon but I'm not sure how that would go down in Florida where it's generally warmer than 75° outside of the smoke house... any information or direction would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm in Sebring & cold smoke bacon all the time. Just finished with a 15# Berkshire belly last week.
The easiest way is with an Amazen smoker tube or tray.
http://www.amazenproducts.com/
Al


----------

